# ATI Radeon 7000 Series for Windows 7 (32 bit)



## ace213

Hi,
I have been looking for Windows 7/Vista drivers for a old, yet decent video card that I have - ATI Radeon 7000 Series. I have looked online and have gotten results varying from trying to do some confusing mobility hack on it, looking at the outdated Omega driver site which has no support for Windows 7 drivers due to apparent lack of funding that the author cited in his error-like page, and a plain answer that my card is too old and thus incompatible...

However, I know that Windows 7 is able to use a 64-MB card like mine, thus I am asking the general audience to help me find the right drivers for, because for now I am stuck with Windows XP WDM drivers which cause a BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) EVERY time I shutdown, citing "ati2dvag.dll" for the memory dump.

Thank You


----------



## shotgn

make and model of pc?


----------



## Tyree

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-Hdd-PSU.


----------



## Wrench97

The 7000 series does not support Aero or the WDDM driver model used in Vista and Win7, the last driver from ATI is from 2006 and the the card went in ATI legacy classification in Dec of 2006(Meaning no new driver updates) long before Win 7 was around. is this a Desktop or laptop PC?


----------



## ace213

I had decided to not post the PC specs, yes it is a desktop, because I thought they were of no use in this video card-related issue (mostly because I dont know what to include in them). If it is really necessary, then here goes...

Motherboard:
*CPU Type* Intel Pentium 4, 2000 MHz (20 x 100)
*Motherboard Name* Asus P4P800 (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 WiFi, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
*Motherboard Chipset* Intel Springdale i865PE
* System Memory* 
DIMM1: Xerox 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)
DIMM2: Xerox 256 MB
DIMM3: Xerox 256 MB
DIMM4: Nanya M2U25664DS88C3G-5T 256 MB
BIOS Type AMI (08/20/03)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

* Display*:
Video Adapter RADEON 7000 SERIES (64 MB)
Video Adapter RADEON 7000 SERIES (64 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI RV100 DDR
Monitor Acer FP563 [15" LCD] (1140988)


----------



## Wrench97

The default video drivers in Win7 are as good as it gets unfortunately, Vista and Win7 are both more graphic intense then XP, the only difference is the Mobility drivers for the 7000 series were released for the Vista Basic edition but not the Desktop version.
I''m really finding that older PC's are better off staying with XP, Win7 likes more then 1gig of ram and Vista more then 1.5 gig the single core CPU's will also struggle with the graphics when using integrated/low end or older cards that do have the drivers available


----------



## simbac

hie forum

i have a same problem with my graphics card as well. it is a radeon 9200se with 128mb ram agp. windows 7 appears not to have the drivers for this card but it reports that the card can support windows aero and transparency with and updated drivers. can someone assist me to where i can find the updated driver coz it seems as if it there is no compatible driver for win7 for this good card.
my specs are

3ghz HT cpu
ati radeon 9200se agp graphics
kingmax 1g ddr2 ram
120 gig maxtor hdd
asus p5vdc-tvm mobo 
350w psu
windows 7 home premium


----------



## Wrench97

Below the X300 series, ATI does not make drivers for Vista or Win7.


----------



## Wayne159753

This is what you are looking for. 

Click the download for "Auto detect" 

Then pop card in the basic drivers will be loaded. Then run auto detect program.

*Catalyst Software Suite*

Click below to go to ATI driver download page. Good Luck!!

AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


----------



## Wayne159753

Hey ace213, 

I have a Gateway Plll 1 Ghtz with a 200 watt power supply and I popped in my video card, which is a ATI 7000 series 64M and it works great. 
So check out the ATI website for drivers. Hope you get a straight answer and no fluff. 
Wayne


----------



## Wrench97

Thread is almost 2 years old,


----------

